# Apparently, Joe Johnson has spoken....



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Someone posted this. said it was from espn board which is below this

http://www5.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=397632




> didnt hear it myself, but the ESPN Boards have commented on it (they are usually weak, but there are a number of people saying they heard it
> 
> positive quotes like
> 
> ...




http://forums.espn.go.com/espn/thread?forumID=487&start=20&threadID=2069013&sortBy=null

it's on page 2 if you scroll down a bit.


This doesn't mean we're matching yet but if it's true it's positive news and I knew what the other guy said didn't sound like JJ at all. If not we'll see. It may just be up to Sarver.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Finally some positive news. 

That sounds alot more like JJ than what Gambo was reporting.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I knew this was all our ******* owner all along.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

now THAT's what i like to hear


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

That and he just did a fund raiser in Arkansas with Shawn Marion and Bo Outlaw.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Damn, he straight shot A-Town down...HOLLA!


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

[email protected] believing he wanted to play on the Hawks......... i knew he was going to/wanted to stay...


----------



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

Rumour is now that the Hawks might not even offer him a max offer - it just goes to show how much is all speculation rather than fact.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Damn, he straight shot A-Town down...HOLLA!


lol werd


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Hehe, just as I am taking the previous comments not so seriously, I am taking these not so seriously as well. If JJ wants to only play here, great. But just because some guy on a message board mentioned some sportscaster who supposedly interviewed JJ...I am not inclined to believe that either. Agreed, it is good to hear. Now there are "rumors" that Atlanta won't even offer him the max contract. But I'll wait and see what happens, anything could happen.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

and unfortunately we have to wait a few more days now.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Tiz said:


> and unfortunately we have to wait a few more days now.


Yeah that really sucks. Me personally, I am not reading any of this JJ news. When the time comes for us or anytime to sign JJ, I will see then, but I will not read all these BS articles about him where someone is always going to be lying.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Since restricted free agent contract offers are only tied up for 7 days now, I wouldn't be suprised to see Atlanta offer it either way. They have nothing to really lose by doing it...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

kamego said:


> Since restricted free agent contract offers are only tied up for 7 days now, I wouldn't be suprised to see Atlanta offer it either way. They have nothing to really lose by doing it...


Yeah they don't...they are Atlanta....:sigh: Nah, give them a few years, I say they become a really good team. They are in the east.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Now there's a report conflicting all of this.




> Arizona Republic columnist Paola Boivin: The Phoenix Suns reportedly will not match the offer given to Joe Johnson by the Atlanta Hawks, due to Robert Sarver's concern about his team's payroll next season. General Manager Bryan Colangelo is extremely upset with Sarver's decision to not match the offer made by Billy Knight and the Atlanta Hawks. The word from Johnson's camp seems to be a sense of relief. Johnson's agent, Arn Tellem, tells sources that his client is exceptionally happy to be a member of the Hawks next season, and that it would have been a disappointment if they had returned to the Phoenix Suns Organization.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Words can not describe how much I hate our owner. We finally have a championship level team, and because he is cheap, we're going to lose it. We mine as well be the ****ing Clippers.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

dissonance19 said:


> Now there's a report conflicting all of this.


Not what most Suns fans were hoping to hear...I don't know what to believe at this point but this has been one of the more interesting offseason stories.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I searched that site and only found from that link below from that woman. It was from july 15th. Someone else searched thier newspaper didn't find it there. Chad Ford updated his FA list the 25th said he has heard word we are gonna match so I don't know.

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/columns/articles/0715boivin0715.html



It's been a frustrasting story cuz of all the rumors and even more frustrating now that they pushed back the ability to sign FAs to monday or tuesday. So, we'll have more rumors about what's going on. :curse:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

This is so frustrating. I can't wait until this whole damn process is over :curse:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Don't worry about it guys. Nothing is official, including this latest somehow invisible report, until the day it actually happens. Let's not jump to conclusions and start saying how much we hate our owner when he hasn't even told us what the damn decision is yet.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

man, if joe don't come back wearing a phoenix uniform i ain't watching pro ball no more! i mean seeing him in a atlanta uniform is like when jordan was wearing #45 its just doesn't look right. oh yeah, if phoenix would've locked him in last year we wouldn't have this problem, now they too damn cheap to give this man what he's worth? you have to give a little to get a little (well alot in this case)


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

phxsunshine said:


> . oh yeah, if phoenix would've locked him in last year we wouldn't have this problem, now they too damn cheap to give this man what he's worth? you have to give a little to get a little (well alot in this case)



What he is worth and what he will end up getting are probably two different things. No doubt JJ is an incredible player and crucial to the Suns sucess, but the FA market this year kind of drove his price tag up. Should be a 50-60mil player, but will end up being 70+.

I do agree though that the owners were foolish to not get him last year on an extension.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Tiz said:


> What he is worth and what he will end up getting are probably two different things. No doubt JJ is an incredible player and crucial to the Suns sucess, but the FA market this year kind of drove his price tag up. Should be a 50-60mil player, but will end up being 70+.
> 
> I do agree though that the owners were foolish to not get him last year on an extension.


Last year they didn't know he was as good as he was this year. That's why he never got an extension.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

Tiz said:


> . Should be a 50-60mil player, but will end up being 70+.


well i think he's worth that 70 plus i mean come on, he did take part in getting them to the conference finals. now the suns had a good run this season so now that joe is healthy who knows what next season is gon' be like.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

kamego said:


> Last year they didn't know he was as good as he was this year. That's why he never got an extension.



They had to know what he was worth. The guy is a workhorse had played 40mins in every game at the 1,2 or3 spots (he could probably play the 4 or 5 too). An his stats were nto that different for 2003 to 2004. The only significant change in his number was the increase in 3pt % for 30 to 47%.

They should have offered him a Ginobli type contract last summer, but oh well....





JJ's Stats


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I think JJ is worth 70 mill. He's a better player than Redd (and I like Redd as a player) who's getting 94 mill, and if this were a case like that he'd be making as much as he is with the Bucks. I think Redd is worth the 60-75 mill range though.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

i agree if they hadn't knew what he was worth he wouldn't be in phx. joe has been saying all year "this is a business" so i don't blame him for giving them hell about his money and his contract.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Joe Johnson is overrated like crazy.

He's nothing compared to Richard Jefferson....


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Shadyballa8D12 said:


> Joe Johnson is overrated like crazy.
> 
> He's nothing compared to Richard Jefferson....



:rofl: to that comment.


get out of here if you're just gonna start **** that has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Shadyballa8D12 said:


> He's nothing compared to Richard Jefferson....


I needed that laugh.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Anyone wondering there's a thread out in the general forum asking whos the better player RJ or JJ. Which made it pretty random to say it here.

This guy also said Pacers/Pistons suck, and they wont make the playoffs because of no more Larry Brown and Reggie Miller which far more funnier than JJ is overrated comments(as of now RJ is better). It's in the "Vicious chose Pacers cuz theyre title contenders, any one agree thread." Go look for yourself. General forum.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

posted earlier today in Fords top 25 FAs left.

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&id=2097694





> 1. Joe Johnson, G, Suns (R)
> The skinny: The talk for two weeks has been that Johnson is set to sign a max, five-year offer with the Hawks once the moratorium ends. *There is equally loud talk that the Suns, who own his restricted free agency rights, will step up to the plate and match the offer, meaning Johnson will be back in a Suns uniform next season*, albeit at a cost that far exceeds what the Suns wanted to pay for him. It doesn't hurt the Hawks to try anyway. Signing Johnson would put yet a fourth max player on the Suns' payroll, something the cost-conscious Robert Sarver doesn't want to do.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

We better match!! ARG! It stinks the market is so high though. Redd is only a MLE to 40 million dollar player. J.J. is about a 50 million player. But with all these crazy contracts, it's hard to get a bargin.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> We better match!! ARG! It stinks the market is so high though. Redd is only a MLE to 40 million dollar player. J.J. is about a 50 million player. But with all these crazy contracts, it's hard to get a bargin.


The FA market this year had definitely favored the 2 & 3 spots. With the frenzy over players like JJ, Ray Allen, Redd and Hughes. All of them (except may Allen) will be overpaid. The same thing happened last year with the "bigs" when KMart and Randolph got huge contracts pretty soon guys like Foyle and Brian Cardinal were getting twice what they were worth.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

but look at the players its not like they wasting their money or nothing the boys can play. and if you want a good team you betta get ready to break out that pocket book.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

phxsunshine said:


> but look at the players its not like they wasting their money or nothing the boys can play. and if you want a good team you betta get ready to break out that pocket book.


The only one of those that I mentioned that is worth the money he got is Ray Allen. He carries his team and deserves every penny of it. The others, JJ included, are all getting over paid, especially Redd.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

ARE KIDDING ME ? i can't speak on read but did you watch the playoffs, did you see the dramatic lost they took the minute joe left the game? did you see the game after that? did you see game four against san antonio when he came back? it was like he never left. but he shouldn't get that 70 plus million?


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

phxsunshine said:


> ARE KIDDING ME ? i can't speak on read but did you watch the playoffs, did you see the dramatic lost they took the minute joe left the game? did you see the game after that? did you see game four against san antonio when he came back? it was like he never left. but he shouldn't get that 70 plus million?


I actually watch every game and go to about 15-20 games per season, so yeah I see the games. JJ is integral.... but $70 mil is still more than he should be making. Unfortunately that is what we are going to have to pay now.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

well how much should he get? for any player who has never missed a game and helped his team get to the playoffs and can just flat out play he should get 70 plus why whould you not want to invest in this man. you're getting nothing but the best.


----------

